# Encadrement (d'une personne)



## Marlluna

Esta palabra me plantea problemas: 

- On demande (...) une révolution profonde des modes des travail et d'encadrement et, conséquemment, de la relation pédagogique lors de la préparation aux métiers de l'enseignement

- Les praticiens partenaires interviennent essentiellement dans l'encadrement des étudiants durant leurs stages

¿Me podríais ayudar?


----------



## lpfr

Buena sorpresa, puedes utilizar "encuadramiento":
    m. Acción y efecto de encuadrar.
  Y encuadrar:
  tr. Distribuir a las personas conforme a un esquema de organización determinado, para que participen en una actividad política, militar, sindical, etc. U. t. c. prnl.

  Por supuesto no suena muy bien, pero si el DRAE lo acepta... Si no, hay que utilizar otros términos, como "dirigir", "guiar" o "tutelar", que no son más exactos.


----------



## Marlluna

Pues sí, suena fatal!
Los verbos ya los he usado en alguna ocasión. Es el sustantivo, el que no sé cómo traducir.


----------



## dinube

en todo caso ''encuadre''
no siempre se puede traducir de un modo literal
en la primera frase quizas iria bien organizacion, orientacion, directriz
en la segunda interviennent essentiellement dans l'encadrement , se ocupan sobre todo de encauzar
la verdad que no es facil
suerte


----------



## Marlluna

¿qué te parece "organización" para la primera y "dirigir" para la segunda? No lo tengo aún muy claro, pero voy apuntando soluciones. Gracias.


----------



## lpfr

En las dos frases "dirigir" se adapta mejor al original.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Creo que *el asesoramiento* puede ser también la idea y un término válido en este caso.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Alina78

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola,

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre el turismo y no logro encontrar la traducción del sustantivo francés "encadrement" y el verbo "encadrer" en el sentido de que el guía se hace cargo de los clientes.  Ya para el verbo ¿puedo emplear "hacerse cargo de"? Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Alina78

Merci pour le fil intéressant Paquit& mais par rapport au contexte je ne suis pas très satisfaite des traductions qui sont suggérées. encaminar ou encauzar non car le guide touristique les accompagne en même temps qu'il leur montre le chemin. Tutelar, aucune relation de sens.


----------



## epm

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola a todos,

Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase:
....le gouvernement a décidé de se pencher sur le problème de l´encadrement et de l´assurance des bénévoles.

Mi idea es poner:
el gobierno ha decidido abocarse/concentrarse en el problema de la organización y las pólizas de seguros/la seguridad de los voluntarios.

¿Qué os parece?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## yserien

El gobierno ha decido prestar *atención al problema de la organización jerárquica y Seguridad Social del voluntariado**(Espera otras respuestas)
*Me parece muy cercano a "se pencher.
**Abarca la totalidad voluntarios/organización/derechos/obligaciones.


----------



## epm

Hola Yserien,

Me gustan ambas opciones, en especial la de la Seguridad Social en el sentido de que los dan de alta en el sistema de la S. Social para trabajar, que están asegurados, vaya.

Muchas gracias,

e.


----------



## Paciente

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour!
Comment vous diriez: l'encadrement des femmes est confié à la Section Féminine durant le franquisme?

El "endoctrinamiento" de las mujeres es confiado/encargado a la Sección Femenina

gracias/merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En este hilo tienes varias opciones para el verbo.
En este caso preciso me inclinaría por:
- tutela
ya que la condición femenina sufrió una merma considerable con el régimen. 

Pero espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Maria Laaroussi

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
*​
Contexto: le corps enseignant de l'ecole a atteint le chiffre de X, permettant un taux d'encadrement d'un enseignant par X etudiants.

Gracias


----------



## rapafuig

Si aplicas la definición de *encadrement*, por ejemplo esta, de CNTRL_:_

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/encadrement

se podría traducir como *profesorado*.


----------



## Maria Laaroussi

Pues, lo traduzco por "tasa de profesorado", no?

Gracias, muy amable


----------



## Mike27

hola a tod@s1
Como se traduciria en español *encadrement des élèves*? la frase en la que se encuetra es la siguiente: "dans l'esprit des décideurs qui les ont institués par la triple intervention de deux professeurs et du ou de la documentaliste- pour l'encadrement des élèves sous la forme de travaux en petit groupes..."

merci!!


----------



## jkp

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Buenas tardes, 

Estoy traduciendo una Ficha de evaluación de prácticas y en el apartado de " Qualités personnelles" me aparecen algunas opciones que no sé exactamente cómo traducir...

- aptitude à l'encadrement
**** Hilo dividido. Regla 2. Sus otras expresiones se encuentran aquí:
-1-
-2-
-3-
 
¿Podría alguien echarme una mano con esto?

Muchas gracias y saludos a todos!!


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Se refiere a la aptitud para trabajar bajo la guía de alguien.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

> swift;7238283]Buenos días:
> Se refiere a la aptitud para trabajar bajo la guía de alguien.


Hola:
Aunque se puede interpretar así, creo que no es la buena traducción.
Conociendo este entorno, es más bien lo contrario, la capacidad para dirigir un grupo que se puede traducir por : "*capacidad de liderazgo*".

Te recomiendo este glosario : http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:3T2di8i3vWkJ:www.ci-l.com/index.php%3Fid%3D209+%22aptitude+%C3%A0+l%27encadrement%22+capacidad+de+mando&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Gracias Tina. Veo que cometí un grave error.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

> swift;7242862]Buenos días:
> Gracias Tina. Veo que cometí un grave error.


Hola:
Como he mencionado, no es fácil adivinar lo que quieren decir con tan pocas palabras.


----------



## luramire

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,

en matière d'éducation, on parle souvent d'un manque "d'encadrement" de la part des parents qui laissent trop de liberté à leurs enfants.
Peut-on employer "falta de limitación" et dire "limitar a los hijos" pour dire "encadrer les enfants"?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Tina.Irun

luramire said:


> Nueva pregunta
> Hilos unidos​
> Bonjour,
> 
> en matière d'éducation, on parle souvent d'un manque "d'encadrement" de la part des parents qui laissent trop de liberté à leurs enfants.
> Peut-on employer "falta de limitación" et dire "limitar a los hijos" pour dire "encadrer les enfants"?
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


Bonjour,
J'utiliserais "*supervisión*" et "*supervisar*".


> *.* En tercer lugar, el problema es la falta de tiempo de los padres para *supervisar* a sus _hijos_(as)*...*


On parle aussi de "control" mais c'est un peu plus fort.


----------



## flock

¿Cómo se dice " dirección de un equipo de trabajadores - casos social - en el sentido de una orientación de inserción, en la realización de una obra colectiva de pintura mural"? Algo como : Encargado de un equipo ....? en una obra de... Realmente, no sé. Gracias por su ayuda, es para un CV.


----------



## flock

Hola Swift,
Gracias por la bienvenida.
Te pido disculpa por no haber precisado que estoy buscando esas palabras - dichas correctamente en castellano. En francés - "encadrement d'une équipe (des cas sociaux et dans un objectif d'insertion) dans la réalisation d'une peinture murale", donc encadrement, direction et responsable sont synonymes mais en español quel est le terme adéquat et la phrase adéquate?

Un saludo,
flock


----------



## swift

Hola Flock:

Como habrás notado, ya había una discusión sobre el término "encadrement". Pienso que "orientación", "dirección", "supervisión" podrían valer. Todo depende de la idea que desees transmitir.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## flock

Hola a todos que ya están de pie,
Dirección está bien, pero me falta lo demás. ¿Dirección de qué? > de un equipo de trabajadores, los cuales pertenecen a una categoría social dicha "en dificultad". ¿Para qué? > para la realización de una pintura mural. ¿Porqué? > con el objetivo de una inserción social. Entonces, ¿cómo se puede decir con pocas palabras aquéllos elementos? ¡Un esfuerzo, por favor! y muchas gracias...
Flock


----------



## Mariaencarna

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola, traduzco un documento de l'Académie de Rouen, concretamente de la "Division des personnels d'encadrement et des contractuels". Entiendo que los "contractuels" son contratados o interinos, pero no estoy segura de si le "personnel d'encadrement" se refiere simplemente a los titulares de puesto fijo o a directivos ¿Me pueden ayudar? muchísimas gracias por adelantado.


----------

